
Do You Approve the Plain English? - Quantum_Robin
Hi!<p>The Gerry Rzeppa is the co-creator of the Plain English programming language and the Grand Negus of the Osmosian Order of Plain English Programmers.<p>Do you approve the Plain English?<p>If not, why you does not approve the Plain English?<p>I realize it is a lot to ask, but if you could take a few minutes to skim this short, illustrated article...<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;osmosianplainenglishprogramming.blog&#x2F;2018&#x2F;05&#x2F;15&#x2F;plain-english-programming-teaching-kids&#x2F;<p>...and then answer (off the top of your head) the questions above, I would be grateful.<p>Thanks!
======
gus_massa
Why not standard dialog box for loading and saving programs? I remember using
GW-Basic that didn't have them, and it was painful. I recommend innovating in
only one direction.

About the scrollbars: Weird decision, but I think I can live without them.

Do you have a GitHub repo and/or a playable demo?

The problem with English-like languages is that they are easy to read but
difficult to write. You can write a lot of sentences, but when you hit a
corner case it's very difficult to understand what failed. For example:

Draw a line at the top of the screen with the green pen.

Draw a green line at the top of the screen.

Using the green pen, draw a line at the top of the screen.

Since you allow spaces in procedure names, parsing mutually recursive
procedures must be very difficult. Can the program do this?

Anyway. I read that you have a Spanish version of the Language. [Hi from
Argentina!] Spanish has a few declinations. For example, you say "linea roja"
and "cuadrado rojo". Is Spanish more difficult? Also, the adjetive usually go
after the noun, so the parser for the nicknames (aka variables) must be
different.

Do you plan to support German, they write Compositewords without a
Spaceseparator. And they have a lot of declinations too.

------
quickthrower2
Sorry to be a naysayer, but I don’t think plain English makes programming any
easier. The program on that link is nothing like how you’d talk, because it
still requires the logical breaking down a problem into steps of regular
programming. Also with many ways of saying the same thing, reading the program
becomes harder. Because now you need to map the different English phrases to
“what the computer really does” underneath.

